# Finally... First family group ride!



## lb81 (17 Sep 2012)

Finally managed to get my wife and both kids out with me on a ride yesterday for the first time!

We managed just shy of 5 miles with my 5 year old daughter on her new 20" and 2 year old boy in the trailer. They all loved it and are already pestering to go out again! My wife even making noises about taking the boy to nursery in the trailer!

So nice to have the rest of the family sharing the passion...


----------



## trampyjoe (17 Sep 2012)

Nice one. We had our first family ride on Saturday as the wife has a new bike. We did 3 miles and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------

